# Can't install stalker clear sky



## stalkercs (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,
I am trying to install the game, but for some reason, at any point of the installation, the system crash, then I have to reboot, delete wherever was copied and proceed to reinstall again, with the same result. I don't have a top of the line system, but I think is more than enought to run this game, I have a P4- 3.06Gz; xp serv.pack 3; gforce 7600gt - 512mb; 2gb memory ram; even if wasn't enought, that should be an issue playing the game and not at installation. Also I am aware that this game has a lot of bugs, but like I said that should not be a problem at installation.
I tought the problem was with the dvd drive, so I update the driver, I open the case of the computer, because I noticed that the dvd drive and the dvd was getting warmer while the game was installed; the hard drive has more than 160Gb of free space.
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and Welcome to TSF,*
Could you describe the "System crash" that you get mid way through installation in a bit more detail please.
Is there an error message? A blue screen?
Thanks.


----------



## stalkercs (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi floop, and thank you for the reply.
There is no BSOD, no message, the screen just freeze, no response from the mouse o KB, so the only alternative is to reboot the system and start all over again. I forgot to mention that the gpu has the latest driver.
Thanks.


----------

